# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Բարձրագույն կրթության կարևորությունը

## StrangeLittleGirl

Մտածում էի, որ մենակ Հայաստանում ա բարձրագույն կրթությունը պրիստիժնի, բայց պարզվում ա՝ չէ: Էսօր էս հոդվածը կարդացի: Հոդվածի տոնից երևում ա, որ դրական երևույթ ա համարվում, որ պետության բնակչության մեծ մասը բարձրագույն կրթություն ունի:

Չգիտեմ, ես մի քիչ համաձայն չեմ: Լավ, ասենք զարգացած պետություններում մի քիչ կարող ես հասկանալ. բարձրագույն կրթություն ունեցողն ավելի բարձր վարձատրվող աշխատանք ա անում, բայց Հայաստանում սովորաբար էդ դեպքը չի: Մարդիկ կան, որ չորս տարի կամ ավելի շատ համալսարանում տանջվում են, հետո աշխատում առանց մասնագիտության կամ այլ մասնագիտությամբ: Ու հիմնականում էդ մարդկանց բուհեր բրդողներն իրենց ծնողներն են:

Մի խոսքով, էկեք էս թեմայում քննարկենք, թե մեր օրերում Հայաստանում և դրանից դուրս որքանով ա կարևոր բարձրագույն կրթություն ունենալը:

----------

Arpine (16.07.2013), keyboard (17.07.2013), Աթեիստ (16.07.2013), Ուլուանա (17.07.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես օրինակ հենց մտածում եմ Հայաստանը լքելու մասին, հիշում եմ, որ որ երկրի պահաջները նայում եմ, գրված ա՝ կրթություն, փորձ։
Էդ անտեր կրթությունը լիներ, հիմա մի տեղ կարող ա դիմած լինեի, բայց բժշկականի դիպլոմը իմ համար պարզապես թուղթ ա։
Էս պահին իմ համար կրթության կարևորությունը էդ թղթի մեջ ա։

----------


## Arpine

մեր երկրի համար ակտուալ թեմա է :Smile: 
վերջերս մենք էլ սրա մասին էինք խոսում, ու երեխեքից մեկը ասումա որ ճիշտ է սովորում է բուհում, բայց դա իրեն պետք չի, ու ոչ մի օգուտ չի տալիս, անիմաստ է: Սուբյեկտիվը սուբյեկտիվ բայց իր ասածի մեջ իրոք ճշմարտություն կա, քանի որ թարգմանված գրականություն չկա եղածն էլ սովետական, իրեն դիպլոմ պետք չի որտև մեկա չի կարող գործ գտնել դրանով, ժամանակի կորուստ դրա փոխարեն կաշխատի ևան, ևան: 
Աշխարհի մաշտաբով չեմ կարող ասել, բայց Հայաստանում էդ վիճակը իրոք հուսադրող չի: Լիքը մարդ էսօր բուհ ընդունվում բայց դե բոլորս էլ գիտենք նորություն չեմ ասում, մի մասը դիպլոմի համար,ոնց ընդունվել էր էնպես էլ իրեն հազիվ ավարտեցնում է: Մյուս մասն էլ իրոք ուզում է Մասնագետ դառնալ: Մեր մոտ էս առաջն մասի, զուտ ստերեոտիպային, օժիտի համար վերցնելու գաղափարը ամեն ինչ փչացնում է, պետք է սա փոխել: 
Երևի բարձրագույն կրթություն հասկացության ընկալումն էլ է տարբեր, տարբեր երկրներում: Հայաստանում մենք եսիմինչ չենք հասկանում դա ասելով, քանի որ բարձրագույն կրթություն կարող է ունենալ ամենացածրագույն մարդը: Ու էս երևույթը նաև լրիվ հակառակը կարող է լինել՝ բուհ ավարտած չլինի, բայց ավելին լինի ամեն ավարտածից: Ուզում եմ ասել որ մեր մոտ   բուհ ավարտելը համարյա արժեք չունի, լրիվ խախտված ու զուտ ձևական մակարդակում է: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է անձնային մակարդակում կարևորությունը սա արդեն ոնց էլ չլինի մարդ 4-6 տարի դասի նստելով ուղղակի չի կարող ինչ որ բաներ չվերցնել, բայց եթե մարդը մոտիվացիա չունի մասնագետ դառնալու իր կրթությունն էլ կողքից կարևորություն չունի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի բան էլ ա ինձ հուզում: Իսկ կարո՞ղ ա, որ հենց էդ չհետաքրքրվող, ձևական սովորող մարդկանց պատճառով ա, որ մեր կրթական համակարգը կրթական համակարգ չի դառնում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Չեմ կարծում, որտև ես սկսել եմ քո ասած ձևական սովորել 3-րդ կուրսից, որտև տեսա որ ուսուցումն ա ձևական։
Առաջին անգամ լիկվիդ մնացի ֆարմակից (էն վախտ ռեկտորի առարկան էր), ոչ թե որտև վատ էի գրել, այլ որտև տարեկանս ցածր էր։ Այսինքն գիտելիքը կապ չուներ, կարևորը շոուն էր, ընթացիկ սպռոսները։ Անիմաստ համարեցի տենց «սովորելը»։
Դասախասների կոմպերը սարքում էի, քննություններն էլ ստանում։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (18.07.2013)

----------


## Arpine

> Մի բան էլ ա ինձ հուզում: Իսկ կարո՞ղ ա, որ հենց էդ չհետաքրքրվող, ձևական սովորող մարդկանց պատճառով ա, որ մեր կրթական համակարգը կրթական համակարգ չի դառնում:


Ինձ թվումա պատճառը մեկը չի, կարելիա դաժե առանձնացնել պատճառները, ամենաքիչ ազդողներն էլ:
Չհետաքրքրվողը էնքանով մեղավոր չի որտև ինքը պատահականա հայտնվում որևէ բաժնում կամ իրեն բերում են օժիտի համար դիպլոմ ունենալու համար: Այսինքն էս խնդիրը լուծելու համար պետքա ստերեոտիպը փոխել, իսկ մարդկանց մտածելակերպը փոխելը էնքան էլ հեշտ չի: 
Բյուր ասենք էդտեղ ո՞նց ա, ի՞նչ են հասկանում մարդիկ ասելով բուհ ավարտած էդտեղ ու էստեղ, քո կարծիքով:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ թվումա պատճառը մեկը չի, կարելիա դաժե առանձնացնել պատճառները, ամենաքիչ ազդողներն էլ:
> Չհետաքրքրվողը էնքանով մեղավոր չի որտև ինքը պատահականա հայտնվում որևէ բաժնում կամ իրեն բերում են օժիտի համար դիպլոմ ունենալու համար: Այսինքն էս խնդիրը լուծելու համար պետքա ստերեոտիպը փոխել, իսկ մարդկանց մտածելակերպը փոխելը էնքան էլ հեշտ չի: 
> Բյուր ասենք էդտեղ ո՞նց ա, ի՞նչ են հասկանում մարդիկ ասելով բուհ ավարտած էդտեղ ու էստեղ, քո կարծիքով:


Դե էստեղ կրթական տարբեր աստիճաններ կան, ես էլ գլուխ չեմ հանում: Համալսարանականից մի հատ ցածր կա, հետո դրանից մի հատ էլ ցածր կա, որին մենք միջին մասնագիտական ենք ասում: Ամեն դեպքում, ստեղ մարդիկ համալսարան ավարտում են կարիերայի ու շատ փող աշխատելու համար: Իսկ Հայաստանում տենց բան չկա:

----------


## Arpine

> Չեմ կարծում, որտև ես սկսել եմ քո ասած ձևական սովորել 3-րդ կուրսից, որտև տեսա որ ուսուցումն ա ձևական։
> Առաջին անգամ լիկվիդ մնացի ֆարմակից (էն վախտ ռեկտորի առարկան էր), ոչ թե որտև վատ էի գրել, այլ որտև տարեկանս ցածր էր։ Այսինքն գիտելիքը կապ չուներ, կարևորը շոուն էր, ընթացիկ սպռոսները։ Անիմաստ համարեցի տենց «սովորելը»։
> Դասախասների կոմպերը սարքում էի, քննություններն էլ ստանում։


Ինձ թվումա սա օրինաչափություն չի կարող լինել: Սա քիչ հանդիպող ա, ավելի շուտ հակառակն ա լինում:

----------


## Arpine

> Դե էստեղ կրթական տարբեր աստիճաններ կան, ես էլ գլուխ չեմ հանում: Համալսարանականից մի հատ ցածր կա, հետո դրանից մի հատ էլ ցածր կա, որին մենք միջին մասնագիտական ենք ասում: Ամեն դեպքում, ստեղ մարդիկ համալսարան ավարտում են կարիերայի ու շատ փող աշխատելու համար: Իսկ Հայաստանում տենց բան չկա:


Փաստորեն դաժե համեմատելու չի  :Jpit: 
Դե Հայաստանում բոլոր համակարգերի նման էստեղ էլ խառնաշփոթ վիճակա: Ու վատը նա ա որ մարդիկ չեն հստակ ընկալում ինչը որտեղ պետքա լինի, ու սաղ խառնում են ինչ ձև հնարավորա :anhuys

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ինձ թվումա սա օրինաչափություն չի կարող լինել: Սա քիչ հանդիպող ա, ավելի շուտ հակառակն ա լինում:


Էդ ընթացքում 2 անգամ պոլիտեխում ուրիշի տեղն եմ քննություն հանձնել, իրանց կրթական համակարգի մասին կարծիքս շա՜տ ավելի վատն ա։
Էն ժամանակ պոլիտեխ ընդունվում էին հիմնականում բանակից փախելու համար, հիմա որ արդեն բանակից չի ազատում, չգիտեմ էլ թե ինչ համար են ընդունվում։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

դիպլոմ, ում համար օժիտացու, ում համար գործի ընդունվելու ձևական թուղթ, մեկա եսիմ ով գործն արդեն խոստացել ա, ում համար էլ սպասված ձգտումով հասած կարևոր փաստաթուղթ, զարգացվածություն,,,
սովորելու դեպքում՝ գիտելիք + մի քիչ էլ շուստրի ես կարողանում ես քիչ քիչ քո ուժերով + սիրելի դասախոսների ուժերով մի բանի հասնես /շուստրիի դեպքում էս/
համ սովորելու համ չսովորելու դեպքում էլ ոնց էլ չլինի մեծ անծանոթ միաջավայր ես ընկնում լիքը բաներ ա մեջտ փոխվում, ընթացքում կարողա չտենաս, ավարտելուց ես զգում:

----------


## Այբ

Ցավալի է, բայց այսօր համարյա բոլորը բարձրագույն կրթություն են ստանում ոչ ուսման և լավ մասնագետ դառնալու համար: Դիպլոմը ամեն մեկին ինչ-ինչ նկատառումներով է պետք : Բայց եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ մեր դիպլոմավոր բնակչության 75% իր դիպլոմին համապատասխան աշխատանք չունի, ավելին ՝ առևտրական են մեծ մասը դարձել,  ուստի շատ դեպքերում դիպլոմն էլ պետք չէ: 
Պարզապես բարձրագույն կրթությունը մոդա է դարձել: Բա հո՞ հարևան Պետրոսից հետ չեն  մնալու: 

Բուհ ընդունվելն էլ  դիմորդների  համար ավելի շատ ուսանող լինելու ցանկությունն է, քան թե սիրած մասնագիտությամբ սովորելն է: Դրա համար ամեն մի դիմորդ հայտը լրացնելուց մի 10 բաժին նշում է, որ գոնե մի տեղ ընդունվի: 
Սրանով ու՞ր ենք հասնում: Էլ չեմ խոսում որոշ ուսանողների մասին, որոնք համալսարան են գալիս չգիտեմ ինչի համար, իսկ սովորելն էլ ամենավերջին տեղում է: Մեկը գալիս է մոդա ցույց տալու համար, մյուսը՝ ուղղակի գալիս է, որովհետև ընդունվել է, մյուսներն էլ՝  :Dntknw: : 

Հ. Գ. Խոսքս չի վերաբերվում բոլոր ուսանողներին: Կան  նաև երեխաներ, որոնց համար կրթությունը առաջնահերթ է:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2013)

----------


## John

անկեղծ չգիտեմ ինչո՞ւ եմ ընդունվել ԵՊՀ (տանը չեն ստիպել), չգիտեմ ինչո՞ւ եմ մինչև հիմա բզբզում, չգիտեմ ի վերջո կավարտեմ թե չէ ու չգիտեմ նաև արդյո՞ք երբևէ էդ թուղթը ինձ պետք կգա թե չէ: Այ քանի որ կարող ա մի օր պետք գա, երևի հենց դրա համար էլ դիմանում եմ հլը, չուզելով մի երկու բան կարդում եմ, լիքվիդներին մի քիչ պարապած եմ գնում...

----------

VisTolog (18.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (17.07.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> անկեղծ չգիտեմ ինչո՞ւ եմ ընդունվել ԵՊՀ (տանը չեն ստիպել), չգիտեմ ինչո՞ւ եմ մինչև հիմա բզբզում, չգիտեմ ի վերջո կավարտեմ թե չէ ու չգիտեմ նաև արդյո՞ք երբևէ էդ թուղթը ինձ պետք կգա թե չէ: Այ քանի որ կարող ա մի օր պետք գա, երևի հենց դրա համար էլ դիմանում եմ հլը, չուզելով մի երկու բան կարդում եմ, լիքվիդներին մի քիչ պարապած եմ գնում...


Ես էլ էտ օրին, հլը որ ձգում եմ, բայց չգիտեմ ինչքան կտևի:

Հ.Գ. էս տարի անձնական ռեկորդ եմ սահմանել. առանց պարապելու, առանց որևէ ծանոթի, չորս քննությունից ունեմ ընդամենը մեկ լիկվիդ  :Jpit:

----------

John (17.07.2013)

----------


## John

> Ես էլ էտ օրին, հլը որ ձգում եմ, բայց չգիտեմ ինչքան կտևի:
> 
> Հ.Գ. էս տարի անձնական ռեկորդ եմ սահմանել. առանց պարապելու, առանց որևէ ծանոթի, չորս քննությունից ունեմ ընդամենը մեկ լիկվիդ


Ես էլ դարձա առաջիններից մեկը, որ օգտվելով նոր ընդունված օրենքից, 4րդ կուրս եմ փոխադրվել, ունենալով լիքվիդ 2րդ կուրսից)))

----------

VisTolog (18.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (17.07.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մտածում էի, որ մենակ Հայաստանում ա բարձրագույն կրթությունը պրիստիժնի, բայց պարզվում ա՝ չէ: Էսօր էս հոդվածը կարդացի: Հոդվածի տոնից երևում ա, որ դրական երևույթ ա համարվում, որ պետության բնակչության մեծ մասը բարձրագույն կրթություն ունի:
> 
> Չգիտեմ, ես մի քիչ համաձայն չեմ: Լավ, ասենք զարգացած պետություններում մի քիչ կարող ես հասկանալ. բարձրագույն կրթություն ունեցողն ավելի բարձր վարձատրվող աշխատանք ա անում, բայց Հայաստանում սովորաբար էդ դեպքը չի: Մարդիկ կան, որ չորս տարի կամ ավելի շատ համալսարանում տանջվում են, հետո աշխատում առանց մասնագիտության կամ այլ մասնագիտությամբ: Ու հիմնականում էդ մարդկանց բուհեր բրդողներն իրենց ծնողներն են:
> 
> Մի խոսքով, էկեք էս թեմայում քննարկենք, թե մեր օրերում Հայաստանում և դրանից դուրս որքանով ա կարևոր բարձրագույն կրթություն ունենալը:


Բյուր, դու բժիշկ ես, բայց հաստակող տնտեսագետի պես ես մտածում  :LOL: 

Կրթությանը չի կարելի նայել մենակ անհատական արդյունավետության տեսանկյունից: Էտ մենակ մի կոմպոնենտ ա: Կրթությունը, բացի դրանից, նաև մեծ հասարակական օգտակարություն ունի: Օրինակ.
- Ծնողների կրթությունը ազդում ա երեխաների կրթության վրա
- Երեխաների առողջությունը պոզտիվ կապի մեջ ա գտնվում ծնողների կրթական մակարդակի հետ
- Հասարակության բարձր կրթվածությունը նպաստում ա կյանքի միջին տևողության բարձրացմանը
- Հասարակության բարձր կրթվածությունը բարձրացնում ա հասարակության մոբիլությունը
- Հասարակության բարձր կրթվածությունը նպաստում ա հանցագործությունների նվազեցմանը
- Նույնիսկ, կապ կա կրթության մակարդակի ու քվեարկություններին մասնակցության մեջ
Ու սենց լիքը բաներ: Ու էս ամեն ինչը օդի մեջից չի: Վիճակագրորեն հաստատված ու ապացուցված ա:

Բան չունեմ ասելու, զուտ անհատի տեսանկյունից, կրթությանը պետք ա նայել որպես ներդրում: Այսինքն, կրթություն ստանալուց հետո քո գտած աշխատանքը ու վաստակը պիտի արդարացնեն քո արած ներդրումը: Թե չէ դուրս կգա, որ հավայի էշություն ես արել: Բայց ընդհանուր երկրի տեսանկյունից շատ կարևոր ա, որ ինչքան հնարավոր ա շատ մարդ կրթություն ու հենց բարձրագույն կրթություն ստանա: Վերջին հաշվով, եթե էսօր Հայաստանում աշխատանք չկա, էլի պատճառներից մեկն էն ա, որ լավ կրթությամբ մարդ Հայաստանում գնալով քիչ ա մնում: Իսկ աշխատատեղերի հիմնական ստեղծողները, հատկապես 21-րդ դարում, էլի նրանք են, ովքեր լավ կրթություն են ստացել:

----------

Lílium (19.07.2013), Mephistopheles (18.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (18.07.2013), Շինարար (18.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տրիբուն ձյա, դու հասարակության տեսանկյունից ես նայում ու ընդհանրապես զարգացած երկրների հասարակության: Ես շատ ման էկա, բայց ստատիստիկ թվեր Հայաստանի համար չգտա, չնայած վստահ եմ, որ եթե գտնեմ էլ, մեզ մոտ էլ էդ թվերը ահավոր բարձր կլինեն, հատկապես եթե նայենք անկախությունից հետո: Հիշի, թե ինչքան ոչ պետական բուհեր կան, որոնք ուզածիդ չափ իրավաբան, տնտեսագետ ու թարգմանիչ են արտադրում, որոնք հետո քսերոքս անող են աշխատում կամ էլ նոտարական թարգմանիչ:

Ես ուզում եմ հարցին անհատի տեսանկյունից նայենք: Անհատի ինչի՞ն ա պետք բարձրագույն կրթությունը: Հայաստանում կան լիքը մարդիկ, որոնք ունեն էդ կրթությունը, բայց համապատասխան աշխատանք չկա կամ կա, բայց շատ քիչ ա վարձատրվում: Արդյունքում իրանք կատարում են ոչ մասնագիտական աշխատանք (քսերոքս անողները քեզ օրինակ) կամ աշխատանք, որն ուրիշ մասնագիտություն ստացածը պիտի աներ (լրագրողների մեջ կան տենց շատերը): Հիմա էդ մարդու ինչի՞ն էր պետք չորս տարի կամ ավելի կրթության վրա ծախսելը, դեռ դրա ֆինանսական կողմի մասին չեմ էլ ասում: Ու ընդհանրապես հասարակության ինչի՞ն ա պետք բարձրագույն կրթություն ունեցողների հսկայական զանգված, որը չի տարբերվում կրթություն չստացածներից: 

Նայի, ԱՄՆ-ում սարուձոր տարբերություն կա բարձրագույն կրթություն ստացածների ու չստացածների մեջ: Իրանք էլ են դա խոստովանում: Ու չնայած իրանց մոտ (մի շարք պետությունների համեմատ) բարձրագույն կրթություն ստացածների թիվը փոքր ա, բայց ամեն դեպքում էդ ստացածներն են, որ կոտրում են stupid american ստերեոտիպը: Մյուս կողմից, եթե նայես Նիդեռլանդներին, էստեղ արդեն դպրոցից էնքան լավ են կրթվում կամ նույնիսկ ինքնակրթվում մարդիկ, որ հեչ չես տարբերում կրթություն ստացածին ու չստացածին (ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի, դա արդեն լավ իմաստով), բայց էստեղ մարդիկ ձգտում են բարձրագույն կրթության, որովհետև դա իրանց ավելի շատ փող ա բերում: Նայի, վերցնենք դա կլինիկական լեզվաբանի օրինակով: Կլինիկական լեզվաբանները ստեղ առաջին մասնագիտությամբ լոգոպեդ են, որը համալսարանական կրթություն չի, մի մակարդակ ցածր ա: Բայց իրանք ստանում են նաև կլինիկական լեզվաբանի որակավորում արդեն համալսարանում, որ շաբաթը մի ժամ կլինիկական լեզվաբան աշխատեն, որ արդյունքում ավելի շատ փող աշխատեն իրանց համալսարանական դիպլոմով:

----------

melancholia (18.07.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, դու հասարակության տեսանկյունից ես նայում ու ընդհանրապես զարգացած երկրների հասարակության: Ես շատ ման էկա, բայց ստատիստիկ թվեր Հայաստանի համար չգտա, չնայած վստահ եմ, որ եթե գտնեմ էլ, մեզ մոտ էլ էդ թվերը ահավոր բարձր կլինեն, հատկապես եթե նայենք անկախությունից հետո: Հիշի, թե ինչքան ոչ պետական բուհեր կան, որոնք ուզածիդ չափ իրավաբան, տնտեսագետ ու թարգմանիչ են արտադրում, որոնք հետո քսերոքս անող են աշխատում կամ էլ նոտարական թարգմանիչ:


Բյուր ջան, էս արդեն կրթության որակի խնդիր ա, ու լրիվ ուրիշ հարց ա: Հա, Հայաստանում, ըստ էության կրթություն չկա, վաբշե չկա, ինչքան էլ որ ասենք դու կամ մեկ ուրիշը մեկ ու մեջ փորձեք պոզիտիվ էլեմենտներ գտնել մեր կրթական համակարգում: 




> Ես ուզում եմ հարցին անհատի տեսանկյունից նայենք: Անհատի ինչի՞ն ա պետք բարձրագույն կրթությունը: Հայաստանում կան լիքը մարդիկ, որոնք ունեն էդ կրթությունը, բայց համապատասխան աշխատանք չկա կամ կա, բայց շատ քիչ ա վարձատրվում: Արդյունքում իրանք կատարում են ոչ մասնագիտական աշխատանք (քսերոքս անողները քեզ օրինակ) կամ աշխատանք, որն ուրիշ մասնագիտություն ստացածը պիտի աներ (լրագրողների մեջ կան տենց շատերը): Հիմա էդ մարդու ինչի՞ն էր պետք չորս տարի կամ ավելի կրթության վրա ծախսելը, դեռ դրա ֆինանսական կողմի մասին չեմ էլ ասում: Ու ընդհանրապես հասարակության ինչի՞ն ա պետք բարձրագույն կրթություն ունեցողների հսկայական զանգված, որը չի տարբերվում կրթություն չստացածներից: 
> 
> Նայի, ԱՄՆ-ում սարուձոր տարբերություն կա բարձրագույն կրթություն ստացածների ու չստացածների մեջ: Իրանք էլ են դա խոստովանում: Ու չնայած իրանց մոտ (մի շարք պետությունների համեմատ) բարձրագույն կրթություն ստացածների թիվը փոքր ա, բայց ամեն դեպքում էդ ստացածներն են, որ կոտրում են stupid american ստերեոտիպը: Մյուս կողմից, եթե նայես Նիդեռլանդներին, էստեղ արդեն դպրոցից էնքան լավ են կրթվում կամ նույնիսկ ինքնակրթվում մարդիկ, որ հեչ չես տարբերում կրթություն ստացածին ու չստացածին (ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի, դա արդեն լավ իմաստով), բայց էստեղ մարդիկ ձգտում են բարձրագույն կրթության, որովհետև դա իրանց ավելի շատ փող ա բերում: Նայի, վերցնենք դա կլինիկական լեզվաբանի օրինակով: Կլինիկական լեզվաբանները ստեղ առաջին մասնագիտությամբ լոգոպեդ են, որը համալսարանական կրթություն չի, մի մակարդակ ցածր ա: Բայց իրանք ստանում են նաև կլինիկական լեզվաբանի որակավորում արդեն համալսարանում, որ շաբաթը մի ժամ կլինիկական լեզվաբան աշխատեն, որ արդյունքում ավելի շատ փող աշխատեն իրանց համալսարանական դիպլոմով:


Անհատի տեսանկյունից հարցը շատ պարզ ա: Կրթությունը ներդրում ա, ու պետք ա գնահատվի այնպես ինչպես ցանկացած այլ ներդրում: Այսինքն, ապագայում ստացածդ օգուտների ներկա արժեքը (զեղչադրված) պիտի մեծ լինի կարավելիք ծախսերի ներկա արժեքից (էլի զեղչադրված): Այսնինքնս, հիմա խելոք դեմքով զահլեդ տանեմ, սիրուն ջան. NPV=PV(B)-PV(C)>0: 

Եթե ուզում ես բացեմ բանաձևը քո համար:  :Tongue:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բյուր ջան, էս արդեն կրթության որակի խնդիր ա, ու լրիվ ուրիշ հարց ա: Հա, Հայաստանում, ըստ էության կրթություն չկա, վաբշե չկա, ինչքան էլ որ ասենք դու կամ մեկ ուրիշը մեկ ու մեջ փորձեք պոզիտիվ էլեմենտներ գտնել մեր կրթական համակարգում: 
> 
> 
> 
> Անհատի տեսանկյունից հարցը շատ պարզ ա: Կրթությունը ներդրում ա, ու պետք ա գնահատվի այնպես ինչպես ցանկացած այլ ներդրում: Այսինքն, ապագայում ստացածդ օգուտների ներկա արժեքը (զեղչադրված) պիտի մեծ լինի կարավելիք ծախսերի ներկա արժեքից (էլի զեղչադրված): Այսնինքնս, հիմա խելոք դեմքով զահլեդ տանեմ, սիրուն ջան. NPV=PV(B)-PV(C)>0: 
> 
> Եթե ուզում ես բացեմ բանաձևը քո համար:


բաց ընգեր, ի՞նչ վատ կլինի որ… մեծ հաճույքով կհետևեմ…

անձնական տեսանկյունից ասեմ… իհարկե շատ լավ ա որ մարդը սովորում ու կրթություն ա ստանում և աշխատում ա իր մասնագիտությամբ, բայց սա միակ տարբերակը չի… կրթությունն ըստ էության ինտելլեկտի հղկում ա գումարած քեզ սովորեցնում են ոնց սովորել ու այդենտիֆայ անել խնդիրներն ու քո մասնագիտության կոմպոնենտները… քեզ համալսարաններում գիտելիք ՉԵՆ տալիս… հնարավոր չի… հիմա, եթե քո մասնագիտությամբ չես աշխատում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ ներդրումդ կորած ա… էդ ինտելլեկտով ու ստրատեգիական մոտեցմամբ դու կարաս "նավարկես" մասնագիտությունների մեջ… և շատ հաջող… կա նման բան համաշխարհային պրակտիկայում… բարձրագույն կրթությունը չի կորում եթե գիտես ոնց վարվես հետը…

----------

Lílium (19.07.2013), melancholia (18.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.07.2013), Տրիբուն (18.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, էս արդեն կրթության որակի խնդիր ա, ու լրիվ ուրիշ հարց ա: Հա, Հայաստանում, ըստ էության կրթություն չկա, վաբշե չկա, ինչքան էլ որ ասենք դու կամ մեկ ուրիշը մեկ ու մեջ փորձեք պոզիտիվ էլեմենտներ գտնել մեր կրթական համակարգում: 
> 
> 
> 
> Անհատի տեսանկյունից հարցը շատ պարզ ա: Կրթությունը ներդրում ա, ու պետք ա գնահատվի այնպես ինչպես ցանկացած այլ ներդրում: Այսինքն, ապագայում ստացածդ օգուտների ներկա արժեքը (զեղչադրված) պիտի մեծ լինի կարավելիք ծախսերի ներկա արժեքից (էլի զեղչադրված): Այսնինքնս, հիմա խելոք դեմքով զահլեդ տանեմ, սիրուն ջան. NPV=PV(B)-PV(C)>0: 
> 
> Եթե ուզում ես բացեմ բանաձևը քո համար:


Բանաձևը պարզ ա: NPV-ն էլ, ոնց հասկանում եմ, օգուտն ա: Դու լրիվ արևմուտքցու նման ես մտածում: Բայց ախր էդ բանաձևը Հայաստանում կիրառելի չի: Բացի դրանից, նույն բանաձևը ցանկացած կրթության համար, մենակ ֆորմալ բարձրագույնը չի: Ուղղակի երևի բարձրագույնի դեպքում ներդրումն էլ ա մեծ, հետ ստացածն էլ: Ամեն դեպքում, նորից եմ կրկնում, բանաձևը Հայաստանում չի գործում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բաց ընգեր, ի՞նչ վատ կլինի որ… մեծ հաճույքով կհետևեմ…
> 
> անձնական տեսանկյունից ասեմ… իհարկե շատ լավ ա որ մարդը սովորում ու կրթություն ա ստանում և աշխատում ա իր մասնագիտությամբ, բայց սա միակ տարբերակը չի… կրթությունն ըստ էության ինտելլեկտի հղկում ա գումարած քեզ սովորեցնում են ոնց սովորել ու այդենտիֆայ անել խնդիրներն ու քո մասնագիտության կոմպոնենտները… քեզ համալսարաններում գիտելիք ՉԵՆ տալիս… հնարավոր չի… հիմա, եթե քո մասնագիտությամբ չես աշխատում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ ներդրումդ կորած ա… էդ ինտելլեկտով ու ստրատեգիական մոտեցմամբ դու կարաս "նավարկես" մասնագիտությունների մեջ… և շատ հաջող… կա նման բան համաշխարհային պրակտիկայում… բարձրագույն կրթությունը չի կորում եթե գիտես ոնց վարվես հետը…


Մեֆ, դու էլ ես արևմտյան մոդելն առաջ քաշում: Հայկական կրթական համակարգը ոչ մի խնդիր _այդենտիֆայ_ անել չի սովորեցնում, եթե մասնագիտությամբ ես աշխատելու, մեկ ա, ավարտելուց հետո պատրաստ չես աշխատելու, մինչև որոշակի պրակտիկա չանցնես: Ու էլի, քո ասածը ցանկացած տիպի կրթությանն ա վերաբերում: Նայի, հիմա կուրսերայով դասընթաց եմ անցնում, որի շնորհիվ իմ academic writing-ն ա լավանում, գրականություն վերլուծելու ունակությունը ու էլի լիքը ուրիշ բաներ, բայց դա բարձրագույն կրթություն չի, կողքից կուրս ա, անցնում եմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բանաձևը պարզ ա: NPV-ն էլ, ոնց հասկանում եմ, օգուտն ա: Դու լրիվ արևմուտքցու նման ես մտածում: Բայց ախր էդ բանաձևը Հայաստանում կիրառելի չի: Բացի դրանից, նույն բանաձևը ցանկացած կրթության համար, մենակ ֆորմալ բարձրագույնը չի: Ուղղակի երևի բարձրագույնի դեպքում ներդրումն էլ ա մեծ, հետ ստացածն էլ: Ամեն դեպքում, նորից եմ կրկնում, բանաձևը Հայաստանում չի գործում:


Բանաձևը գործում ա ամեն տեղ, քանի որ շատ պարզ տրամաբանություն ունի: 

Իսկ Հայաստանում, Բյուր ջան, ընդհանուր առմամբ, ոչ մի բանը չի գործում: Հայաստանում, բառիս բուն իմաստով, ամեն ինչ գլխի վրա թարս ա: Ըստ էության Հայաստանում ոչ մի կապ կրթության մակարդակի ու վաստակի միջև չկա: Հայաստանում էսօր վերջին ոչխարը կարա հարկայինի պետ լինի ու միլիոնատեր դառնա, իսկ չորս բարձրագույն կրթություն ունեցողը պադզեմկում շաուրմա սարքի ու ծերը ծերին հազիվ հասցնի: Քո բարձրացրած հարցի պատասխանը միշտ հանգելու ա շատ տրիվիալ «երգիրը երգիր չի»-ին: 

Ասածս ինչ ա, կամ պիտի հարցին նայես իրա պարզության մեջ, այսինքն իմ գրած բանաձևով, կամ պրոբլեը պիտի քննարկես Հայաստանի բոլոր խորքային պրոբլեմների համատեքստում: Իսկ էս վերջին դեպքում հաստատ քարկապ կընկնես:

----------


## Այբ

Ասում ենք բարձրագույն կրթություն, բայց պարզվում է, որ եթե ավարտում ես ԵՊՀ (կամ էլ ուրիշ բուհ), բակալավրի աստիճանը քիչ է աշխատանքի ընդունվելու համար: Դրա համար պիտի նաև ուսումդ շարունակես  (մագիստրատուրա) և գումարած դրան՝  վարձերն են ահավոր թանկացրել: Դե արի ու սովորի, իսկ աշխատանք գտնելը  հարցականի տակ է մնում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասում ենք բարձրագույն կրթություն, բայց պարզվում է, որ եթե ավարտում ես ԵՊՀ (կամ էլ ուրիշ բուհ), բակալավրի աստիճանը քիչ է աշխատանքի ընդունվելու համար: Դրա համար պիտի նաև ուսումդ շարունակես  (մագիստրատուրա) և գումարած դրան՝  վարձերն են ահավոր թանկացրել: Դե արի ու սովորի, իսկ աշխատանք գտնելը  հարցականի տակ է մնում:


Բայց Հայաստանում ինչու՞ էդ խնդիրը կա: Արևմուտքում հասկանալի է. նախ մրցակցությունն է շատ, ու հաճախ մագիստրատուրա ավարտած լինելն էլ չի օգնում, պետք ա զանազան կուրսերի գնալ, պրակտիկաներ անցնել, որ գործի ընդունեն: Երկրորդ, որոշ մասնագիտություններով ուղղակի իրավունք չունես աշխատելու, եթե մագիստրատուրա չես ավարտել: Բայց ախր Հայաստանում ո՞վ ա դիպլոմին նայում: Ես ութ տարի թարգմանիչ կամ լրագրող եմ աշխատել տարբեր տեղերում, ոչ ոք չի ասել՝ դիպլոմդ ցույց տուր:

----------


## Այբ

> Բայց Հայաստանում ինչու՞ էդ խնդիրը կա: Արևմուտքում հասկանալի է. նախ մրցակցությունն է շատ, ու հաճախ մագիստրատուրա ավարտած լինելն էլ չի օգնում, պետք ա զանազան կուրսերի գնալ, պրակտիկաներ անցնել, որ գործի ընդունեն: Երկրորդ, որոշ մասնագիտություններով ուղղակի իրավունք չունես աշխատելու, եթե մագիստրատուրա չես ավարտել: Բայց ախր Հայաստանում ո՞վ ա դիպլոմին նայում: Ես ութ տարի թարգմանիչ կամ լրագրող եմ աշխատել տարբեր տեղերում, ոչ ոք չի ասել՝ դիպլոմդ ցույց տուր:


Բյուր ջան, հիմա մագիստրատուրայի կրթությունը շատ տեղերում պահանջում են: Չնայած կան մարդիկ, ովքեր բակալավրի աստիճանով լավ էլ աշխատում են, բայց դե ոմանց էլ աշխատանքի ընդունելու համար հենց մագիստրատուրայի կրթություն են ուզում:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Բյուր ջան, հիմա մագիստրատուրայի կրթությունը շատ տեղերում պահանջում են: Չնայած կան մարդիկ, ովքեր բակալավրի աստիճանով լավ էլ աշխատում են, բայց դե ոմանց էլ աշխատանքի ընդունելու համար հենց մագիստրատուրայի կրթություն են ուզում:


էսքան ժամանակ մեր մոտի լուրջ ֆիրմաների հայտարարություններում մի անգամ եմ տեսել, որ ուզեն մագիստրատուրա ավարտած...էն էլ կարծեմ Բիլայնում ինչ-որ բարձր պաշտոն էր (փոխտնօրեն, թե ինչ)...եթե ասենք մագիստրատուրա ավարտած մարդ դիմեր՝ առանց լուրջ աշխատանքային փորձի, հաստատ չէին ընդունի  :Jpit: 
Համենայն դեպս իմ մասնագիտությամբ ավարտածների (ինժեներ) համար, կարևորը փորձն է...թե չէ բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ Պոլիտեխի մագիստրատուրայում մեծամասամբ դասի չեն գնում, գիտելիք համարյա չեն ավելացնում  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (19.07.2013)

----------


## Այբ

> էսքան ժամանակ մեր մոտի լուրջ ֆիրմաների հայտարարություններում մի անգամ եմ տեսել, որ ուզեն մագիստրատուրա ավարտած...էն էլ կարծեմ Բիլայնում ինչ-որ բարձր պաշտոն էր (փոխտնօրեն, թե ինչ)...եթե ասենք մագիստրատուրա ավարտած մարդ դիմեր՝ առանց լուրջ աշխատանքային փորձի, հաստատ չէին ընդունի 
> Համենայն դեպս իմ մասնագիտությամբ ավարտածների (ինժեներ) համար, կարևորը փորձն է...թե չէ բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ Պոլիտեխի մագիստրատուրայում մեծամասամբ դասի չեն գնում, գիտելիք համարյա չեն ավելացնում


Ես իմ անձնական փորձով եմ ասում: Մագիստրատուրայի դիպլոմ չունենալու պատճառով ինձ աշխատանքի չվերցրեցին:
Հիմա էլ ուսումս շարունակելու եմ: Չնայած անկեղծ կասեմ, եթե անգամ աշխատանքի ընդունվեի, էլի շարունակելու էի ուսումս: Ինչևէ:

----------

